# Zinsser Bullseye Shellac



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

What # cut is this stuff right out of the can? I have read every word on the can and it doesn't say. This is their clear shellac, not the seal coat. Thanks


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

All of the regular shellacs I've used from Zinsser were 3lb cut. Only the Seal Coat came as 2lb. cut. The 3lb. stuff is pretty thick and hard to brush.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JAAune, Thanks. I agree it is tough to brush and get it to level so I was trying to figure out how much I should dilute it with alcohol.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you have a chart? There are some on the internet that will tell you how much alcohol to add to 3lb cut to make 1lb. For brushing I really do like to go as thin as 1lb and do several light coats. If the shellac is fresh it'll dry really fast between coats so you can brush continuously on larger projects until you're happy with the look.

Here's a chart: http://shellac.net/PoundCutChart.html


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with you JAA, and thnx for the link


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I brushed a 50:50 mix today and liked it a lot. It leveled well and dried very fast. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## shadyleawoodworking (Mar 5, 2012)

Watch out for the zinsser finish sealer because it has wax mixed in with the shellac. The sealer coat is a 2lb cut and has no wax. I still usually cut the sealer a little more when brushing as well. Your best bet is to get some flakes and make your own. You'll find you get a better finish making your own then with the bullseye. The zinsser is good for cutting and using as wash coats however.


----------

